
Tesla launches $2k Acceleration Boost for 3.9s 0-60 MPH in Model 3 Dual Motor - gdeglin
https://electrek.co/2019/12/19/tesla-acceleration-boost-model-3-dual-motor/
======
lkschubert8
I cant help but feel like car features being "micro"transactions like this is
going to lead to a lot of cars being jailbroken.

~~~
smittywerben
Does the Tesla chip void warranty? Typically chipping your car messes up
first-party warranty and service. But yes the 80 mph DLC would be a strange
end.

